

Ganeti: cluster virtual server management tool from Google - scorchin
http://code.google.com/p/ganeti/

======
Bleys
The project lead gave a presentation at ICFP 2010 (because the project uses
Haskell for some of the key algorithmic portions). The associated PDF is here:
<http://k1024.org/~iusty/papers/icfp10-haskell-reagent.pdf>

------
cowmix
Wow, I'm not sure how I missed this project. This project solves a lot of the
issues I'm grappling with in my current VM lab.

Anyone here using Ganeti?

~~~
scorchin
I only found out about Ganeti today and thought I'd post it here.

I'm currently looking over the docs and seeing how best to implement to play
around with it.

Finding it particularly funny that back in 2009 the source code was moved off
of Google Code and onto a hosted git server:
<http://code.google.com/p/ganeti/wiki/SourceCode>

~~~
iustin
We did that because after using git on top of Google Code's SVN backend (using
git-svn) for a year or so, we were really limited by Subversion's lack of real
brancing/merging. While on top of SVN, we only had two branches, and we did
"lose" fixes done on one branch (as in forgetting to forward-port them to the
other one) a few times. After switching to git, we're able to easily manage
one master branch and two branches per release (so between 3 to 5 or more
branches) easily, and with strong merging capabilities (no patches lost).

Today Google Code also offers Mercurial, but we're so used to Git by now… :)

------
DEinspanjer
Mozilla is testing out using a small cluster of Ganeti VMs to manage failover
for Hadoop/HBase admin services such as NameNode, SecondaryNameNode,
JobTracker, and HBase Master.

This isn't an extremely high traffic cluster, and so far, it has been working
very well.

Also, the Mozilla IT team has been using it in a few other systems, but I
don't know the details of those.

------
mikey_p
The OSUOSL is a big Ganeti user and have even built a web based front end to
allow some of the projects hosted at the OSL to manage their own VMs. See
<https://supercell.osuosl.org/>

------
iustin
Hi all,

If you have any questions about Ganeti installation/configuration or related
stuff, remember that we have a (friendly) mailing list —
ganeti@googlegroups.com

regards, iustin

